# Deroplatys lobata (Dead Leaf mantis)



## yen_saw (Apr 7, 2007)

Adult female


----------



## wuwu (Apr 7, 2007)

all of mine are dark brown, too bad i didn't get a variation of colors.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 7, 2007)

What is she eating?


----------



## wuwu (Apr 7, 2007)

a katydid.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 11, 2007)

> all of mine are dark brown, too bad i didn't get a variation of colors.


Males are darker in color and female urns brighter color when adult. Here is a subadult female


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

These amaze me everytime! :shock:


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 30, 2007)

awsome pics, lovly mantids aswell


----------

